# Teething and Weight questions



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Posted this here as it is more development than ears, and I wanted opinions on his weight as I was told he is fat.

Ok firstly - 
How long do they normally teeth for? My 21 week old pup has been teething for nearly 8 weeks now and still has all the baby canines and a few other baby teeth to come out. His mouth is pretty sore at the moment. One ear went down when he started, the other a few weeks later.




























He weighs 54 pounds and is 5 months old in 2 days time.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope I've posted this in the right section.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not the expert that many people here are, but I wouldn't worry. 21 weeks is still young when it comes to teething. My pup is about 19 weeks and she's about as far along as yours, teething-wise. She has gotten her adult canines in, partially, but hasn't lost her baby ones yet. Right now she has 8 canine teeth and looks like something out of Aliens. I keep telling her if she doesn't behave, I'm calling in Sigorney Weaver.









As for the weight, just scroll down on this forum. There are lots of links to the "standard" weight chart. My personal experience is much different as my 19 week old pup is about 25 or 26 lbs so she is either mixed with something very small or has the mother of all growth spurts stored up.

I'm sure others will reply but I hope this helps.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for replying Colorado. Since first posting this he has lost another two teeth. I think all he has left to lose now is the canines but only one is wiggly so far. The adult teeth just have to come through more I think. I was just concerned because he started so early I thought he would be done by now. 

I can easily feel his ribs but not see them, according to one site he is 3.3 pound above the standard weight, but this would vary dog to dog I would think, that is why I posted the pic for opinions


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Can you post a side on pic?

My general rule of thumb is that if the dog is standing (at rest) and you can see the ribs (or at least more than the last one) then the dog is underweight. If when running your hand along the dog you can't feel the ribs (or at least a few) then the dog is overweight.


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Meant to add - with pups one minute they look really skinny and the next minute like they have more weight on. They have so much growing that it seems to happen in fits and spurts. To be honest unless the pup was obviously overweight I probably wouldn' worry too much.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I will try get a pic, you cant see his ribs, but you can easily feel them without trying. You can see he goes in at the waist too.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Is this one okay? Its not completely side on but its the most recent I have that is half decent photo


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

I wouldn't say that pup is overweight personally!! Looks like a normal healthy pup to me. Just keep and eye on him though as it is better to keep them a little bit lean but I wouldn't be worried at the moment.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Should I be worried that one of his baby canines has not discoloured? The other three have, just not this one


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Is that his baby tooth rather than adult tooth that is brown? Looks to me like that tooth is dead so as long as it's a baby tooth then I wouldn't worry - just keep and eye and make sure that it comes out!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes it is a baby tooth, they have gone that way as the adult tooth has come through and the baby teeth have gotten a bit loose, but the one of the baby teeth hasn't done that as you can see the one that is still white, and isn't loose at all. I was worried it might need help to come out


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

They come out eventually. Just keep giving the bones (especially raw) and stuff to chew on. At one point Kai had 7 canines - Dracula!! Then they all fell out one by one. He's still young enough not to worry too much. Give it another couple of weeks (with plenty of chewing) and if it's there then pop to the vets.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Jayne


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Your dog does not look fat!!! How skinny do they think he should be? He is gorgeous. No expert but I know a nice looking dog when I see him.

Mia's (same tooth you showed) had to have her baby tooth pulled.

She wasa rescue and poor beginning so it probably will not happen to you. My vet just pulled it at 6 mnths when she was spayed.


----------

